# 10 year old - red lump in ear



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 

I've had several Senior dogs in the past that had growths removed, they were Cockers. The Vet did a biopsy on them and fortunately they were benign. They healed up quickly, dogs were put on antibiotics to make sure they didn't get infected.

Is your Vet planning to do pre-op blood work?


----------



## TanyaK (Mar 10, 2018)

Thank you for your prompt reply - pre op blood work is optional - 220 dollar optional - he said he didn't see a concern to do pre op blood work. And that I could forgo this cost. 

To have the lump removed on her leg and to have the ear bump checked is 700 dollars. Pre op blood work is 220 on top of this.

Money isn't the issue here...well it is costly for our family but she is our dog and we love her dearly we want to do the right thing ...but he suggested pre op blood work didn't need to be done. Thoughts ?

Do you know what this red lump is in ear by quick glance ? Would you do the operation ? 

I don't want to stress her .....I'm so stressed....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My Vet clinic does the pre-op blood work on all dogs over a certain age, can't remember the exact age now because it's been many years since any of mine have needed surgery. If my current boy needed surgery, he's 9, I would definitely have it done. 

The pre-op blood work checks organ functions and to determine if there are any underlying health issues. I would have it done, I am surprised your Vet is saying it's optional since your dog is 10.

ETA: The blood work is done to be sure your dog is healthy enough to be put under anesthesia. 

One of my cockers had a growth removed from her ear, it was similar to the one you have in the picture. It kept getting infected, it was better to have it removed. As I said, it healed up quickly and was benign.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Not sure where you live but that seems like really expensive surgery. My Bichon who was 10 had a large fluid filled place taken off her chest and it was less than $200. Another time she had her teeth cleaned, two pulled, and 3 warts removed that looked similar to your dogs leg and it was less than $300. I'm not sure about the ear. I never have had the pre op blood work on my Goldens but I might on the Bichon's next tooth cleaning since she is 12 now. I couldn't afford it with my first Golden when she had her teeth cleaned at 12 years old and Tawny never needed any surgery (she let me clean her teeth.) I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I would never skip the bloodwork after 5 YO . I know you didn't post about that particularly, but my reasons are- during anesthesia the agents most often used can compromise blood flow to the kidneys, and with a perfectly healthy animal who is on fluids and whose kidneys are healthy enough that presumably this short period of time when the blood flow (to the kidneys particularly) is compromised won't kill it. But it is the nature of the drugs- you want the blood work to know the vet might need a less effective anesthesia to balance out the bad kidneys and you don't know if they are bad without bloodwork. For that matter, you don't know if the liver (which metabolizes some anesthesia) is in good shape either. 
B. without bloodwork the vet can't know if there are enough platelets to undergo surgery. You can't see that from the outside.
C. with no bloodwork, there is no way to know if the dog has an underlying condition such as anemia, white blood cell count too low- and also do not know if the blood work looks like it has metabolic disease like Cushings, and the healing would be delayed as well as predispose it to poor healing. And a 10YO is technically geriatric. A 10 YO Golden- this is a good time to get a baseline even if nothing shows up. 
D. Blood chemistry tells you SOOO much. That said, you can't rely solely on bloodwork to diagnose a dog. It is just a piece...

Did your vet poke the leg lump already? Or do an incisional biopsy? Legs don't have lots of skin to spare. I'm not a vet but I honestly think that the vet should not cut it off/out without trying to know what it is first. edit: there isn't any reason to do general anesthesia to do biopsy on the ear and the leg. The dog can be sedated and numbed with a local (though I would still be doing CBC Chem every year or more often on a 10YO dog so I would do that too at same time if it were my dog). But if it were (say) something worth cutting off after the pathology is done, then the vet will know at the outset if he has to get great margins or not...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

TanyaK said:


> Thank you for your prompt reply - pre op blood work is optional - 220 dollar optional - he said he didn't see a concern to do pre op blood work. And that I could forgo this cost.
> 
> To have the lump removed on her leg and to have the ear bump checked is 700 dollars. Pre op blood work is 220 on top of this.
> 
> ...


1. Yes, have them removed and tested. You want to be sure they are not something more serious. It is very likely that she will continue to lick and chew at the one on her leg and cause a larger wound and infection. I don't like the one in her ear, that worries me.

2. ALWAYS DO PRESURGERY BLOODWORK. If you don't and your dog has blood clotting issues they can bleed too much. It also checks for liver and kidney function and you need to know if there are issues there before surgery is done.


----------



## TanyaK (Mar 10, 2018)

The one in the ear worries me as well mylissyk.....my worry is that it is cancer....then what.....isn't that a bad spot for it ....what does this mean for removal ....etc....stresses me out. As far as the one on her leg ....this one in particular wasn't tested....but the one that is similar in her shoulder was and it is benign ....vet feels the one on leg is same and not an issue. He said it isn't rooted ....he is able to pick it up (the one on her leg) and move it around ...said it isn't rooted. He said this is a good sign and removal should be easy. 
His concern was with the one in her ear. This one we are taking a biopsy of....but it is only 70 percent reliable the test. 

It is all such a worry

She had blood work done but it was about two years ago....probably not accurate two years later I know....cause mine certainly isn't(when I do my own blood work)

Ugh I'm so stressed out....so doing the surgery to remove the one on the leg should be safe right ? And get a biopsy of the one in the ear? Is this what you'd do? Along with the prep blood work? 

Thank you


----------



## TanyaK (Mar 10, 2018)

Prism ....the one on her leg that the vet wants to remove was not tested....the one on her shoulder was and it came back negative .....both are the same shape and size and both have similar qualities ....so he feels it will be negative as well ....the reason he wants to remove it is because it is annoying her and she is licking it and picking at it with her teeth. He is worried it will get infected. 

I questioned him on it (the one in her leg) and he said he saw no serious issues removing it ....it wasn't rooted and was free moving when he lifted it and touched it / examined it etc. His whole reason for removing it is that she can lick it and continue licking at it and irritate it....and this may lead to serious issues (so he said...infections etc)

The one in the ear ....he said that he could take a sample ....and he did try yesterday when we were there. But he was going to place a bit of lidocaine into the area so that she wouldn't feel it too much. Well....he couldn't get the needle in....and then Maggie started to whimper and cry which caused me to cry...and I told him to stop. 

This vet said he is going for his masters ....and that he didn't want to play around with the ear because it wasn't something he was mastered in and his masters course that he is taking right now ....the aricular study (for the ear ) isn't till 2 months. This made me feel a bit uneasy. But he is a vet with lots of experience and is working on his masters. Ugh ....I dunno .......

I guess he is capable to extracting a sample from the red spot in her ear ......but his problem is if it is cancer or something that needs to be removed he can't do it ....he said he would refer me to the emergency hospital here.

I'm just so confused.....have you seen this red spot before in any of your experiences ....if so what is it ? Could it be cancer ? 

I honestly don't know what to do .....

As far as prep blood work goes ....this I can do ....no issues there.....but what's bothering me is the other stuff that had to happen!

Also he isn't giving her a full dose of anesthetic ....his plan is to gently sedate. And may require a small amount of anesthetic....but he is using as little as possible.

I'm more confused now then ever ....


----------



## TanyaK (Mar 10, 2018)

Cwag....when it comes to anything veterinary ....it is very expensive ......!!! I am in Canada .....very expensive !


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

"remove the one on the leg should be safe right ? And get a biopsy of the one in the ear? Is this what you'd do? Along with the prep blood work? "

Yes. And definitely do the blood work, at her age you really have to before surgery. To know that her body functions are healthy, but also if you go ahead with surgery without blood work you run the risk of complications that blood work would have alerted you to before surgery, and conversely let you know it's safe to go ahead.


----------



## TanyaK (Mar 10, 2018)

Carolina mom.....he is not doing a full anesthesia .....he is sedating ....and then using a small amount of anesthetic ....i don't mind doing the blood work ....I'm still confused over doing the entire procedures in general ......I worry am I doing unneeded things to her.....

Do I need to put her through this.....the lump on her left leg is benign in his opinion because we reared one already that is the same above her shoulder and it is begnin.....he wants to remove it because of it irritating her ....and then biopsy the ear while he removes the lump. 

My the red lump in the ear.....what do I do with this....removing it could be very risky ...dangerous ....I just don't know....I don't want her to fall sick because of all thus surgery .....I mean removing the one from her ear is risky .....isn't it? In the ear moist bacteria grounds etc...
I just know my friend who had a golden did the same stuff ....and hers died two months later due to infections. 

Ugh I dunno.....I just want her to be safe and ok....and making this decision for her is very difficult ......what if I do the surgery and complications arise......and I create issues for her and she feels unwell by it and her quality of life is ruined 

And if I don't do it.....then maybe she is fine and she had a great quality of life .....

I'm very confused I only want the best for her .....I'm thinking of her....this summer we are travelling home (I drive and don't fly because I don't want her on a plane)...and it takes us six days to drive .....I want her to make a trip home and swim and be free at the cottage. She hasn't been home six years......sorry I'm rambling


----------



## TanyaK (Mar 10, 2018)

Mylissyk thanks so much for this guidance.....it is good to hear what others would do. I want the best for Maggie, she is like a child to me ....I worship her....and making this decision for her is very stressful. thank you kindly and I love love love your amazing pic of your Goldens ❤


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You are raising valid concerns. Being cautious is the right thing to do. 

The other option, and it is a valid option, would be to do nothing. If you are fairly certain the leg bump is benign, there's no urgent need to do surgery to remove it. You will just need to find a way to keep her from licking/chewing it. If you would not put her through any invasive surgery to remove the lump in her ear, then there's no need to do anything to her ear. 

Just make sure you are ok with the knowledge that if the lump in her ear is cancer, and you don't remove it now, it could grow, and/or spread. However, with things like this growing/spreading may happen even if you do remove it.

There is a great deal of value in quality time, and taking the summer to enjoy with her, and not dealing with recovering from surgery is a good plan.

You are asking good questions, and the things that are causing you worry are not unwarranted. Take a deep breath and step back. You don't have to make the decision immediately.


----------



## TanyaK (Mar 10, 2018)

Mylissyk your posts truly has resonated with me, thank you so much for your time to help me.....you've helped guide me into a decision/plan.....her surgery is suppose to be Thursday. I have a few days to think about it....but I think I am leaning towards cancelling her surgery....keeping the cone on her head....letting the sore on her leg heal. If she goes back to it and irritates it over and over then I will think about the surgery again ...etc......but if it heals and she doesn't do anything with it anymore I will leave it alone and not put her through the stress of surgery.

If her ear is cancer....I would not do the surgery...it is too invasive IMO....the vet talked about reconstructive surgery etc....I don't think I want her to go through this stress...etc. PLUS I've been told and read it can escalate the cancer to grow in some cases when you remove it. This petrifies me.

I want her to come with us this summer and enjoy 2 months at the cottage...she spent so many summers there and I know it is paradise for her....no leash.....water to swim in...and surrounded by me my kids and my parents ....it will be amazing for all of us. 

Thank you for your honest thoughts and allowing me to think out loud and for you providing me your insight into breaking down my thoughts into a realistic plan for Maggie (and us)❤??thank you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I just want to add, it never hurts to get a second opinion if you have any doubts or concerns.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Is the bump on her leg located where you could cover it with something like this?


----------



## TanyaK (Mar 10, 2018)

Mylissyk OMG this is brilliant !!!! I was just going to head out to see if I could find a better head cone for her other then the cheap plastic get one she has on. I don't like it at all as it creates heat on her head because of the size of the cone....so I find she gets hot.....but this is brilliant and I will try this right now! My daughter is more handier with the scissors so I will allow her to do the cutting ....thanks so much I'm excited fpand hope this works for Maggie. The lump is located midway up her front left leg. So easy access to lick and gnaw on. 
Thanks for posting this idea! 
Also if you know of a good cone ....I would also invest in this as well as a back up plan if this sock idea doesn't work. Thanks again ❤


----------



## TanyaK (Mar 10, 2018)

Here is Maggie without cone !


----------



## TanyaK (Mar 10, 2018)

And we made her another one as well ....just in case ...her other paw has a sleeve as well because Maggie is so thick and just a beautiful size golden we decided to take the entire nylon and cut a whole in the crotch to make it a better fit and not tight ! 

Plus the colour blends nicely with her fur - she is stylin❤?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That is so cute! I'm glad that worked out. 

Other options for cones. 

Comfy Cone made of foam padding, same shape as the plastic one, so probably will create heat just like the plastic one.

Maybe this, but I have never used this one.
https://www.amazon.com/Fashionclubs-Recovery-Anti-Bite-Anti-Stratch-Anti-Lick/dp/B01KC1GWFS?th=1

This one is made out of somewhat stiff paper
https://www.amazon.com/Trimline-Soft-Elizabethan-Collar-inch/dp/B00MW9VQ9Q


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

So did you use a sock?
If so, what size worked for her?
Or did you use leggings?


----------



## bobrossnut (Mar 11, 2018)

I have a 11 year old golden and we know about all the lumps she has,and all all are o.k .Last week we noticed a puffy lump on her insidw e flap of her ear.It has gotten larger about1/2 ,Flat and feels like there is liquid in it.An just like ther may be puss in it .Does anyone know what I can do?Cannot afford to take her to the vette,it does not bother her she does not scratch it at all.Please help me.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

bobrossnut said:


> I have a 11 year old golden and we know about all the lumps she has,and all all are o.k .Last week we noticed a puffy lump on her insidw e flap of her ear.It has gotten larger about1/2 ,Flat and feels like there is liquid in it.An just like ther may be puss in it .Does anyone know what I can do?Cannot afford to take her to the vette,it does not bother her she does not scratch it at all.Please help me.


Sounds like you really need to take your girl to the Vet to have that checked. 

Talk to your Clinic, they may be able to work out a payment plan for you or you can apply for Care Credit.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

bobrossnut said:


> I have a 11 year old golden and we know about all the lumps she has,and all all are o.k .Last week we noticed a puffy lump on her insidw e flap of her ear.It has gotten larger about1/2 ,Flat and feels like there is liquid in it.An just like ther may be puss in it .Does anyone know what I can do?Cannot afford to take her to the vette,it does not bother her she does not scratch it at all.Please help me.


This is probably a hematoma. It's basically blood vessels that broke between the layers of the ear flap and have created big bubble of blood. If she shakes her head or scratches at her ears that would have caused it. It needs vet attention to be drained and stitched so it doesn't fill up again. Check into Care Credit or ask the vet if you could make payments.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Yeah, hematoma can get worse, he does need to have it tended. It can end up making such a scarred mess with the ear that the dog is disfigured, and hearing can be impaired.. if the vet can drain it, and you can massage and heat pack it, and then have it drained again if it refills, then maybe it will not return.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice job your daughter did on making those leggings for Maggie. She looks great and I bet she likes that better than the cone!!:smile2:


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

My boy got a similar lump in his ear at about the same age. Both my regular vet and my holistic vet agreed it was probably a (benign) hemangioma. My regular vet wanted to remove it; my holistic vet felt it was a result of his body trying to drive out toxins and suggested we leave it alone and let it resolve on its own. We compromised by doing a fine needle aspirate, which at least ruled out the likelihood of cancer (this was done in the office and my dog did not seem to find it painful - although I WAS stuffing him full of chicken through the whole procedure!). I anxiously continued to watch it over the next few months. Over that time, it grew slightly, started to get darker and a little scabby looking, then gradually became smaller and kind of fell off. It never recurred.

I'm not a vet and I'm not saying that's what this is, but I wanted to throw it out as a less-scary alternative to cancer. I'm going to try attached a pic below - this is not my dog but looks exactly like what he had. (If the attachment doesn't work, google images of "strawberry hemangioma dogs" and look for an image that looks like a lumpy red bump about the size of the tip of your little finger.


----------



## TanyaK (Mar 10, 2018)

Prism Goldens I used leggings ....they were leggings from when my daughters were grade 5-6.


----------



## TanyaK (Mar 10, 2018)

SandyK Maggie loves the leggings over the cone ....sadly she is into the cone right now....because we ended up doing the surgery for her. But the leggings will be perfect for when we need them again !


----------



## TanyaK (Mar 10, 2018)

MylissK and anyone else who is following along and would like to comment that would be fantastic.

So I ended up bringing Maggie in for the surgery. At night I took Maggie out of the home made leggings and put the cone on her. Well the cone broke and she got into the lump on her left leg and licked and chewed it raw. I knew there was no going back from the damage she did.

So I took her Thursday for her surgery and all went well. The lump on her leg is now gone and she is on antibiotics and an anti inflammatory. The vet placed her on an antibiotic because her leg (lump) became infected due to her licking and biting it ?I did the right think by giving her the surgery . As far as the lump in her ear....they took a sample of it and I got the results of it. I will place a picture below of what the document says. According to my vet I have nothing to worry about ....it is plasma cytoma 
He said that he is hoping it acts as most do...benign behaviour ....he told me to keep an eye on it. 

Would love to know your thoughts ?

Thanks so much !! I gave her chicken and rice and lots of homemade broth ...I will also give her a good probiotic.


----------



## TanyaK (Mar 10, 2018)

Here is Maggie's report - thoughts appreciated


----------

